# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ζητείται Ηλεκτρονικός Μηχανικός / Τεχνολόγος Μηχανικός

## Hary Dee

Copy-paste από το kariera, οπότε για περισσότερα μην ρωτήσετε εμένα:

Η εταιρία ΜΟΝΙΤΟΡ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΝΙΚΗ ΕΠΕ είναι μια εταιρία που ειδικεύεται στη σχεδίαση, την κατασκευή, την εγκατάσταση και την υποστήριξη ηλεκτρονικών συστημάτων πληροφόρησης τεχνολογίας LED. Η εταιρία επιθυμεί να προσλάβει:
Ηλεκτρονικό Μηχανικό/Τεχνολόγο Μηχανικό

Περιγραφή θέσης:
Ο κατάλληλος υποψήφιος θα απασχοληθεί με τον προγραμματισμό Embedded Systems.

Απαραίτητα προσόντα:
Απόφοιτος ΤΕΙ  /ΑΕΙ Ηλεκτρονικών Μηχανικών /Πληροφορικής
Απαραίτητη η άριστη γνώση αγγλικών
Εκπληρωμένες στρατιωτικές υποχρεώσεις
Τριετή εμπειρία στον προγραμματισμό Embedded Systems
Απαραίτητη η καλή χρήση της γλώσσας προγραμματισμού C σε συστήματα μικρο-ελεγκτών
Απαραίτητη εμπειρία σε συστήματα με σύνθετες επικοινωνίες σειριακές και IP
Επιθυμητή η εμπειρία σε RTOS kernels
Απαραίτητες δεξιότητες: οργάνωση, λεπτομερής προσοχή & συνέπεια

Η εταιρία προσφέρει:
Άριστο εργασιακό περιβάλλον
Προοπτικές εξέλιξης
Συνεχή εκπαίδευση

Τόπος εργασίας: Άνω Λιόσια, Αττική

https://www.kariera.gr/%CE%B8%CE%AD%...d700gqm2wfn2l1

----------

Gaou (02-08-19)

----------

